# Dallee Sound in a box car



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried instaling Dallee Diesel sound in a box car?

I have several locos with sound installed but it cost nearly $300 on top of the loco price.

Im trying to find a way to have a track powered box car with sound board & speekers leading a consist behind the the various locomotives that dont have sound installed.

Anyone ever tried this with any luck?

Im all ears !


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Not with Dallee but with QSI/G-wire and battery packs!! Works great have one for diesel one for steam, and one for pa/pb setup. Works great!! Regal


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks @ blueregal I need to be able to have the track voltager cue it thru the diferent sound (speed) notches so I was thinking of track power from like old cabbose trucks for the pick-up and reed switches to fire the horn & bell. Im afraid battery would only do me good if I was running DCC/RC ??


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

if you are using track power, all you need is pickups on the car so it can sense motor voltage and a 9V battery to keep the idle sounds going. 

If you are using DCC or RC, you'll want to bring motor voltage and track/battery power back to the car.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Thank you @ **George Schreyer*. Now im just trying to figure out how to "hang" the reed switches... Truck mount or car body mount?? I'd love to see some pics or videos of some box cars with sound. The Dallee sound board is the least expensive that I can find. That's why I mentioned Dallee in the topic title.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

truck is usually easier as that is the lowest structure on the car. Also, if you body mount near the center, the switches will drift side to side as the car goes through turns. 

The Dallee comes in TWO versions, you want the AUTOMATIC version. 

Note that the Dallee sound system does not produce the same quality of sound as the much more expensive systems. However, it also costs half as much and is easier to install and get working.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Thanks again @ George Schreyer*.. Good point on the tracking of the car body on the curved track. I haven't heard too many bad things said about the Dallee boards.. as I have Phoenix sound installed on my other locos.. but I'll be keeping my ears open here !
*I gotta' stop spending so much on these trains.*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB has a double reed switch that mounts on their freight truck for the whistle and bell, encased in plastic and includes the wires. No glue needed, and very simple. 

I glued a third reed and placed a magnet on the axle for chuff. 

Same unit they used on their mogul. 

LGB part # 65012


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks *@ **Dan Pierce* Yup ...that looks like it would work well riding right under the trucks. Good advice !! .. and $30. or less !


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I've mounted a number of different sound boards in boxcars and covered hoppers. Actually the little glass reed switches that Dallee includes with their soundboards work great on the trucks of the host car. I usually put a little block of wood to get the actual reed switch closer to the track and glue the wood block and the reed switch to the truck. This combination has worked just fine for me. In fact it works so well that I have used those reed switches with other soundboards.

Ed


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

I've never used a Dallee sound system so that info is valuable *@ **eheading** Thanks !* is there any video or image documentation of an install of the system


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I mentioned the LGB reeds as they are protected and very robust and no soldering near the glass reeds. 

For the timid, these are great. 

Glass reeds are OK, but care must be used when mounting and soldering, as they are really glass and will break from heat (soldering) or being struck (track debris/mishandling). 
. 
I prefer the flat reeds with mounting holes from electronics distributors, Computer mother board standoffs can be used for mounting. These are sealed/weatherproof and have 8 inch leads.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Thanks again @ **Dan Pierce* Do you have any links where I can see those







I'm all ears on this one !


----------

